

SpaceX – 1,000m F9R Flight Test - grecy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ZwwS4YOTbbw

======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so few comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7688526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7688526)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7686951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7686951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685461)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684697)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684617)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684435)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684375)

